# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Помогите, пожалуйста, найти вирус на сайте

## autopapa

Здравствуйте.
Проблема в том, что Яндекс нашёл вирус (по крайней мере Яндекс так считает) на нашем сайте  :"http://": auto-papa.ru/. И что самое печальное, он это отображает в поисковике (http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%E0...E-%EF%E0%EF%E0) - 1-ая позиция.
Уже всю голову разбил: не могу обнаружить сам вирус, даже Sophos скачал, который Яндекс использует, безрезультатно..  :Shocked: 
Подскажите, что делать..
Сергей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Страницу "404" смотрели?

----------


## autopapa

Простите, что это за страница? Как её смотреть?

*Добавлено через 11 часов 43 минуты*

Неужели никто не поможет?

----------


## AndreyKa

Страница, формирующаяся при возникновении ошибки 404 - файл не найден.

----------

